# Pink Floyd Cover Band



## toastman (Mar 28, 2008)

Has anyone here ever been in a pink floyd cover band? The reason I ask is because I would like to start one myself. Or at least a band that plays some Pink Floyd songs. 

Ever since I've started to listen to Pink Floyd a few years ago, I've just fantasized myself playing these songs in front of a crowd (ya, i'm a loser ). I saw a Pink Floyd cover band twice in MTL and they were just amazing...

Kind of an odd question, but , ya..:smile:


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

I too love PF, but that would be a hard band to do a proper tribute to. 

The songs are so heavily produced, and their stage show is so incredible with singers, keys, saxophonists, lights, lasers, flying pigs, brick walls, etc..

I'm quite happy playing a couple Pink Floyd tunes in a regular cover band, as opposed to starting a PF tribute band.


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

i'd also love to, DG is a big influence on me (i wish it showed more, lol). as NB T says, it'd be tough to pull off the big stuff without a lot of members on stage... there's obviously a good market for it though.


----------



## sproul07 (Jun 23, 2007)

I'm in one right now actually. I'm the lead guitarist and singer. We aren't a true tribute act that has the lasers, smoke machines and circle video screen, but we play the music faithfully. Its hard to find gigs in the small town of Bancroft but we have enough fun just playing the songs at rehersal every week that it makes it worth while


----------



## toastman (Mar 28, 2008)

NB_Terry said:


> I too love PF, but that would be a hard band to do a proper tribute to.
> 
> The songs are so heavily produced, and their stage show is so incredible with singers, keys, saxophonists, lights, lasers, flying pigs, brick walls, etc..
> 
> I'm quite happy playing a couple Pink Floyd tunes in a regular cover band, as opposed to starting a PF tribute band.


Agreed. It's hard to match their performances. I can play many PF songs very well on lead guitar tho, and many people say I have similar feel to Gilmour (i wish i were half the guitarist he was tho lofu). 

BTW, I wasn't really talking bout a tribute band. Just a cover band that mostly plays PF songs


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

toastman said:


> BTW, I wasn't really talking bout a tribute band. Just a cover band that mostly plays PF songs


Go for it!


----------



## toastman (Mar 28, 2008)

sproul07 said:


> I'm in one right now actually. I'm the lead guitarist and singer. We aren't a true tribute act that has the lasers, smoke machines and circle video screen, but we play the music faithfully. Its hard to find gigs in the small town of Bancroft but we have enough fun just playing the songs at rehersal every week that it makes it worth while


Awesome !

What PF songs do you guys mostly play?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Until February I had a band that played a significant amount of Floyd along with Supertramp, Deep Purple, and other 70s classic rock material.

It's great music and worth taking the time to learn properly. If I had to pick a personal favourite guitarist Gilmour would be a likely candidate.


There's a video clip or two on my YouTube channel if you want to take a peek.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pu8GVEXDVvQ


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

I've worked as a soundman for quite a few PF coverbands over the past 20 years. Most recently this one:

http://www.pinkfloydniagara.com/

If you do a youtube search you will see their lightshow. This had a pretty decent budget for a cover band as they were tied to a single venue and not touring. You would need a massive budget to take something like this on the road though, so ticket prices would have to be $40 a seat and up if you were filling 300 seaters.


----------



## bigmatty (Aug 31, 2006)

There is also a tour called "THe Pink Floyd Experience"

http://www.thepinkfloydexperience.net/

and to further yourself on all thinkgs David Gilmour there is an excellent website, Gimourish,

http://www.gilmourish.com/

Enjoy


----------



## sproul07 (Jun 23, 2007)

toastman said:


> Awesome !
> 
> What PF songs do you guys mostly play?


Well we like to do a wide range of the songs. We start as early as Astronomy Domine and go right through to The Wall. We through in obscure ones that you won't hear very often like Wots..uh the Deal and Fat Old Sun, and we play the popular ones, Breathe, Time, Money, Another Brick (Pt1 &2), Mother, Comfortably Numb, Run Like Hell etc. We have tried some stuff form the Momentary Lapse and Division Bell era , but I don't really consider those albums true Pink Floyd albums. David Gilmour is one of my fav guitarists and singers but without Roger Waters' concepts, themes and lyrics I find it doesn't really sound like Pink Floyd, rather a David Gilmour solo record, which in itself is really good too, just not the true Pink Floyd sound. And vice-versa, Roger Waters without Gilmour just sounds too boring and rythmic, lacking the beautiful melodies and harmonies that David brought with both his singing and his guitar playing. And lets not forget about Rick Wright and Nick Mason. "Great Gig in the Sky" and "Us & Them" (our band name btw) are my 2 fav tracks from Dark Side. Just amazing chord progressions and melody by Rick and precise yet dynamic drumming by Nick


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

David Gilmour has the most incredibly beautiful tone I have ever heard on some of his solos.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

The classic rock band I was in until last year played some Floyd. "Run Like Hell", "Another Dick in the Hall", "Time" and a few others. 

Our band kind of became known for playing a lot of Sabbath and Floyd and those were the tunes we always played best and the crowd enjoyed the most.

I've never been a Floyd fan, but I always enjoyed playing their tunes. "Time" was one of the best tunes of all our sets that we played. Pretty hard to pull it off well with just bass, guitar & drums, but a good song is a good song.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

i've seen these guys 2 times already....they are just insane... http://www.aussiefloyd.com/


----------



## toastman (Mar 28, 2008)

sproul07 said:


> Well we like to do a wide range of the songs. We start as early as Astronomy Domine and go right through to The Wall. We through in obscure ones that you won't hear very often like Wots..uh the Deal and *Fat Old Sun*, and we play the popular ones, Breathe, Time, Money, Another Brick (Pt1 &2), Mother, Comfortably Numb, Run Like Hell etc. We have tried some stuff form the Momentary Lapse and Division Bell era , but I don't really consider those albums true Pink Floyd albums. David Gilmour is one of my fav guitarists and singers but without Roger Waters' concepts, themes and lyrics I find it doesn't really sound like Pink Floyd, rather a David Gilmour solo record, which in itself is really good too, just not the true Pink Floyd sound. And vice-versa, Roger Waters without Gilmour just sounds too boring and rythmic, lacking the beautiful melodies and harmonies that David brought with both his singing and his guitar playing. And lets not forget about Rick Wright and Nick Mason. "Great Gig in the Sky" and "Us & Them" (our band name btw) are my 2 fav tracks from Dark Side. Just amazing chord progressions and melody by Rick and precise yet dynamic drumming by Nick



Actually, that's one of my favorite songs 

Thats awesome tho, Id love to hear any recordings you guys might have


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Hamm Guitars said:


> I've worked as a soundman for quite a few PF coverbands over the past 20 years. Most recently this one:
> 
> http://www.pinkfloydniagara.com/
> 
> If you do a youtube search you will see their lightshow. This had a pretty decent budget for a cover band as they were tied to a single venue and not touring. You would need a massive budget to take something like this on the road though, so ticket prices would have to be $40 a seat and up if you were filling 300 seaters.


They put on a great show, probably a lot to do with the sound man, though.


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

al3d said:


> i've seen these guys 2 times already....they are just insane... http://www.aussiefloyd.com/


I caught a concert on TV featuring them...........very impressive and I'd like to see them live sometime .


----------

